# Neil Pearts car collection up for sale.



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Rush Drummer Neil Peart’s ‘Silver Surfers’ Classic Car Collection Is for Sale


Peart's collection features icons like the Aston Martin DB5 and Lamborghini Miura, all Clad in matching silver paint.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

Could not care less. Good drummer in a great band…but that’s all I care about. I don’t want a lock of his hair either.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Always been in love with the design of mid 60’s corvettes.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I’m not much of a car guy, but that’s pretty cool. He was a very interesting thinker, and of course a wonderful musician.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Some nice cars there, all of them are very valuable no matter who owned them. I really doubt his owning them will have much if any bearing on the value at all, especially the Miura and the 289 Cobra. The people buying those will probably be more famous then he was.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

slag banal said:


> Could not care less. Good drummer in a great band…but that’s all I care about. I don’t want a lock of his hair either.


But you cared enough to respond!










Personally, I think he had absolutely excellent taste.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> But you cared enough to respond!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao this x2


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Very nice mini collection.

That Jag though... so spacey yet oddly timeless too.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> Personally, I think he had absolutely excellent taste.


Absolutely. I look at that and it's the car equivalent of owning an actual '58 Burst, '52 Goldtop, '54 Strat, '59 Gretsch 6120, '51 Broadcaster, '59 Flying V, and '59 Explorer...and he's not Steven Seagall.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

No red Barchetta?


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

Some of them worth over a million dollars..........Exceptional collection.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Without the provenance, they'd just be cars with a more realistic price tag. Way out of my league anyways.
Besides, I wouldn't be able to climb out of any of them anyways. lol


----------



## Todd Mard (Apr 25, 2021)

All classics. This will bring millions …. to whomever Neil left his estate to.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I like the silver one.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Somebody is selling some of his snares for $150 000 a pop - a bit ridiculous:





The Bubba Gump Collection


For over 20 years Soul Drums has been the major supplier of Modern, Vintage, and World Drums and Percussion in Toronto. We offer private drum lessons in Toronto!



souldrums.com





The cars are worth whatever they are worth regardless of ownership and hopefully his widow and daughter will get the proceeds. The last of his kits that sold while he was alive (the red Tama kit from 1982-1986) sold for $35 000, then after he died, they sold his first Slingerland Chrome kit (1974-1977) for $500 000. Crazy.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

What is that Black one? I like.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Beautiful car selection. Too bad about all the silver.


----------



## wraub (May 21, 2021)

The cars were behind Neil in the Time Stands Still film, as he talked...


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> What is that Black one? I like.


Maybe you're joking but this is a guitar site so maybe it's not as recognizable to some as it is to others...
1964 289 Shelby Cobra, original not a kit car or replica. Very desirable in the classic car world. Sort of the 59 Burst of classic cars...many more replicas were made but the originals are still one of the most desirable cars ever made. 

The article link describes them all fairly well.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

polyslax said:


> Very nice mini collection.
> 
> That Jag though... so spacey yet oddly timeless too.


I hated the E types when I was younger and into cars. Just so weird looking. I’m strangely attracted to them now.

I’d take either the DB5 or the C2 out of that collection if a had a pile of money to burn.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

DB5 is the only one I'd consider owning. The rest either look like shitty dressed up pintos, fieros, or triumphs.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For the rest of them, silver is merely *a* colour, since we've seen them in other colours. But I doubt many of us have ever seen a DB5 in anything other than the silver, so that feels like the *right* colour. I mean, when was the last time you saw a DB5 anywhere other than in "Goldfinger"?


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

Oohhhhhh... I LOVE the '63 split window!!!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Adcandour said:


> DB5 is the only one I'd consider owning. The rest either look like shitty dressed up pintos, fieros, or triumphs.


Haha, you're right, but that's like saying you hate the look of a 59 Les Paul because it's too much like a dressed up Agile or ESP.  But I get it.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> DB5 is the only one I'd consider owning. The rest either look like shitty dressed up pintos, fieros, or triumphs.


I mean I love the DB5 but theres a Muira, E Type and split window Vette in that collection....


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Was it Duchamp who signed a urinal thereby turning into valuable art ?

Lottsa nice cars there for sure but my car days are done; I'd sell em and buy a Peterbilt Conventional drive that everywhere as my daily.

Damn, I'm not supposed to be contributing to this site anymore ...lol


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

It's a cool collection, but I don't see any Integras or CRXes or AE86s, so there's nothing I'd want to own.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

EchoWD40 said:


> I mean I love the DB5 but theres a Muira, E Type and split window Vette in that collection....


Yeah, none of them really do it for me. I just find the styling off-putting for some reason. I really don't know why I don't like them, but getting to the bottom of it would be a good exercise on knowing oneself, I suppose. The split-window thing is ridiculous to me, but for vette lovers I'm sure it's incredible.

If I had to choose a vintage car, I would choose almost anything that has this kinda look (69 camaro or similar).










My buddy just completely restored this during covid - way more up my alley. It is insane:


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

Adcandour said:


> The split-window thing is ridiculous to me, but for vette lovers I'm sure it's incredible.


The split-window was ridiculous and was quickly abandoned for the remainder of the 2nd-gen corvettes. That's what makes the so '63 special - although I would prefer to have a '67 ragtop with the 427. I am a C3 (3rd gen) corvette guy myself....


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Adcandour said:


> Yeah, none of them really do it for me. I just find the styling off-putting for some reason. I really don't know why I don't like them, but getting to the bottom of it would be a good exercise on knowing oneself, I suppose. The split-window thing is ridiculous to me, but for vette lovers I'm sure it's incredible.
> 
> If I had to choose a vintage car, I would choose almost anything that has this kinda look (69 camaro or similar).
> 
> ...


I'd take that Mustang.

I am leaning towards a C4 Corvette as a project car, though a C5 is way better value, performance-wise.

Of course, gotta drop weight before I can get into either.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice collection, but not my style. I prefer American cars from 1948-53.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I like the silver Miura; never seen one in silver before? They are usually green or yellow

Surprised there is no Ferrari? He must have had one


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Neil Peart's classic car collection fetches almost $5 million at auction


Vroom, vroom.




torontosun.com


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I really have very limited exposure to the level of super cars in Peart's collection, but I've driven a few that come close and a few very high end Mustangs. I'd take pretty much ANY of the cars in Peart's collection over the very best Mustangs on the planet.

I'm not a fan of the handling or the noise. I once rented a Hertz Mustang Shelby Cobra. It sure drew crowds, even when I stopped to gas it up but definitely not my cup of tea. It felt big and loud, but not what I would call nimble.


----------

